# Drip Edge Material and Fascia Construction



## bnh1971 (Sep 7, 2017)

Greetings,

I'm in the process of stripping and reroofing our camp in NH and have a couple of things I'm looking for opinions on. The fascia is currently constructed of a 1x5 nailed across the rafter ends with a 1x2 on top of it. The original roof then had cedar shakes for a drip edge. A couple of questions:

-Is the 1x2 needed if I'm installing a drip edge?
-The lumber yard sells the drip edge in both galvanized steel and aluminum. The salesperson I talked to said that all of the contractors he works with are now using galv. steel has the aluminum has gotten thinner and is prone to bending if a ladder is put against it. I'm concerned about the cut ends of the galv. steel rusting. Thoughts?

Many thanks.

-Brent


----------



## joecaption (Sep 7, 2017)

I only use aluminum drip edge and have never bent it because I know enough to use a ladder stand off on the ladder so the ladder never touches the edge of the roof.
Any older galv. edging I've ever seen is rusted or has peeling paint on it.
Leave the 1 X 2 it's there to support the shingles, and let the shingles sit further away from the facia.
Your also going to need Storm and Ice shield ran up the roof to just above the house envelope.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 7, 2017)

Joe, I think the 1x2 is on the deck, used as a can't strip not on the fascia. Elevated drip edge is suppose to be used on most hard surface roofing materials.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 7, 2017)

oldognewtrick said:


> Joe, I think the 1x2 is on the deck, used as a can't strip not on the fascia. Elevated drip edge is suppose to be used on most hard surface roofing materials.



Maybe. Up here our gable fascia is two piece 2x10 and 1x4.


----------



## bnh1971 (Sep 7, 2017)

Just for clarification, the 1x2 is on the fascia.... similar to how nealtw described but with 1x5 and 1x2. Rakes are done in a similar fashion.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 7, 2017)

bnh1971 said:


> Just for clarification, the 1x2 is on the fascia.... similar to how nealtw described but with 1x5 and 1x2. Rakes are done in a similar fashion.



We put a 2x4 across the ends of the tails which the gutter will  hide so fascia there is optional. If you have a gutter the 1x2 there would be in the way. I think you would do the drip edge instead of the 1x2


----------



## Guttersmiths (Oct 12, 2017)

I would remove the 1x2" if you're ever thinking of installing gutters. We have ways of working around them as gutter guys, but I think you get a sturdier install of gutters without that trim board in place. 

I've always thought that 1x2 is meant as a decorative trim board, to give a little more detail to the fascia - like a poor man's crown molding.


----------

